# Unsigned No Hunting Signs



## 5crazykids (Oct 27, 2013)

How do you handle them? I have been in North Dakota for a few days, putting on miles between Langdon and south of Jamestown. I have never seen as many NH signs any time before. HOWEVER, so many more of them are unsigned.

I get suspicious when I see them posted unsigned. At the same time I have yet to ignore them and hunt anyway as I don't really want a confrontation with the land owner.

So what do you do when you see unsigned signs?


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Find the farmer or stay off. Supposedly the intent is shown so your ticket will stand up in court.


----------



## fowlfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Stay off the intent is there. Plus there is nothing worse than pissing a farmer off


----------



## murray6236 (Aug 10, 2008)

Take pictures of the sign and hunt it. By law they need their name and address. Most of the locals and guides put them up to detour the non residents. The intent is to keep non residents off their turf.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

The same as properly posted land.....ask permission. We hunt about 15,000 posted acres. Add to that 40,000 WPA nearby and state lands and PLOTS, and we do not lack for areas to hunt.
You might win in court , but you'll screw it up for yourself and others if you push the point.
Good luck.


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

I asked a game warden about this a couple years back! He said he has written tickets for illegal hunting and trespassing on posted land that posters were not signed, and they are successfully prosecuted!! Not worth it, and like everyone says, why piss off the farmer!!!


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Not in MN. If it's not "legally posted" then it won't hold up in a court of law. Signed dated phone # etc? and done yearly. Had a lengthy conversation with a DNr officer about it 2 yrs ago when some fellas trespassed onto the neighbors land killed a buck admitted to doing it to the officer but because the land wasn't posted legally he said it would be thrown out in court.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

It's possible they may not hold up in court BUT do you really want to spend time in a court room? What bothers me most is the metal or heavy plastic signs I am seeing with no info on them. They spend the extra money for quality signs but can't spend the time to make them comply with the law?


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

murray6236 said:


> Take pictures of the sign and hunt it. By law they need their name and address. Most of the locals and guides put them up to detour the non residents. The intent is to keep non residents off their turf.


and as the author of the thread states....more posted land than ever......your antics sir are the reason why...

one posted sign on one corner is enough to keep us off. do the work find the landowner. yeah you may get to "hunt" it once and take an *** chewing and not get in trouble but "farmers" are locals and speak with there neighbors....good luck finding unposted land in 5 years!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

dakotashooter2 said:


> It's possible they may not hold up in court BUT do you really want to spend time in a court room? What bothers me most is the metal or heavy plastic signs I am seeing with no info on them. They spend the extra money for quality signs but can't spend the time to make them comply with the law?


It cost quite a bit more to have your name printed on the sign. That why most use sharpies but they fade.

Hunting it, will result in going to court, and you will probably win, but they will nail you on other charges that you won't win. Do you really want to piss of the landowner and never be able to hunt? Landowners talk on who is disrespectful and that will hurt you and others in the long run.


----------



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

Waterfowl Hunting Guide said:


> Posting and Trespass
> 
> Only the owner or tenant, or an individual authorized by the owner, may post land by placing signs giving notice that no hunting is permitted on the land. The name of the person posting the land must appear on each sign in legible characters. The signs must be readable from the outside of the land and must be placed conspicuously not more than 880 yards apart. As to land entirely enclosed by a fence or other enclosure, posting of signs at or on all gates through the fence or enclosure constitutes a posting of all the enclosed land.
> 
> ...


Where does this say anything about needing an address, phone number, signature, etc.?

It clearly states the only items needed are intent for no hunting and the posters name.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Correct, there only needs to be the name. It was changed a few years ago, from name, date.


----------



## nodakgreen (Aug 20, 2013)

Seriously, the reason why there is so much posted land IS because people do dumb things like hunt a field that has signs but aren't posted correctly!!! If the field is posted (even if there is one sign on one corner with no name or number) GET PERMISSION!!! Who would really want to get into a fight with the farmer at the end of the day anyway! Not worth the time and effort you put in to scout to get in a fight during the middle of the shoot.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Not in MN. If it's not "legally posted" then it won't hold up in a court of law. Signed dated phone # etc? and done yearly. Had a lengthy conversation with a DNr officer about it 2 yrs ago when some fellas trespassed onto the neighbors land killed a buck admitted to doing it to the officer but because the land wasn't posted legally he said it would be thrown out in court.


This is what ****** me off about MN judges. They won't give a trespass ticket or hand down a big fine on this because it wasn't "legally posted". But the same judge or an officer will give some one a DUI for sleeping in the passenger seat of their car with the keys in reach of them. Because they say they had an "intent" to drive. Yet even if the land has posted signs up they won't hand a ticket out. even thought the "intent" is there to make people get permission or not trespass. Got to love the USSR of MN. And yes I have know of officers who have given those DUI tickets and I know of people who have gotten them. I also know that the judge will throw the book at you on one and the other will let you off. This is the problem with our judges who think they can make the law fit how they seem and not uphold the laws on the books. I do understand one will kill someone and the other is minor offense or nobody will get hurt type thing. But a law is a law.

I will get off my soap box now and back on topic.

Don't hunt that land. It was posted and that is what the land owner wanted. Try to find the land owner or talk with a neighbor. They will let you know what is going on. If that person doesn't let people hunt or if it is a guide or what ever the situation is. It could be posted because someone wants to not scare the deer off. yet they will let you hunt waterfowl.


----------



## nodakgreen (Aug 20, 2013)

Chuck Smith said:


> > Don't hunt that land. It was posted and that is what the land owner wanted. Try to find the land owner or talk with a neighbor. They will let you know what is going on. If that person doesn't let people hunt or if it is a guide or what ever the situation is. It could be posted because someone wants to not scare the deer off. yet they will let you hunt waterfowl.


Seriously, if you take the time to talk to the land owner you will realize that 90% of them post their land for deer and pheasants. You don't run into many farmers who don't want you to shoot ducks and geese. Take the time to scout and get ahold of the landowner and it will pay off!!!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> dakotashooter2 said:
> 
> 
> > It's possible they may not hold up in court BUT do you really want to spend time in a court room? What bothers me most is the metal or heavy plastic signs I am seeing with no info on them. They spend the extra money for quality signs but can't spend the time to make them comply with the law?
> ...


I realize it cost more to put your name on it but there is also a simple solution to that....... Computer labels. They can be printed out fast and on demand if the file is saved and by putting clear tape over them you can often get 2 or even 3 years out of them... I suspect most farmers have computers and printers now......

I still like to see and appreciate when a contact number is on them. It can really be hard to contact some landowners even if you have a plat book and phone book because many don't have land lines any more or are even home much during the fall and even if they do/are it may be the tenant who has posted it and you have to start all over again.....


----------



## tbossart1356 (Oct 4, 2013)

Intent is there. Even if the thing is obviously 10 yrs old, best plan is to try and find the land owner, or let that field go. Same thing with guys who use tires or buckets that simply say " no hunting"...is it legal? Not relaly, but you will lose everytime in court and worse with that landowner. Best bet is respect the guys intention and leave his property alone if ya cant find and talk to him.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Posted or not, I ALWAYS get ahold of the landowner/farmer, just makes for a more relaxed hunt knowing the farmer knows your out there, and 90% of the time they thank you for asking, a little respect go's a long ways. I like the feeling im giving something back to by having good conversation with them, as most seem to love the company, and can talk forever. Just last fall (on unposted land) we invited the farmers son to hunt snows with us in the morning as he had only hunted ducks and canadas, well we had a great shoot that morning and used his beginners luck to get us a limit. Trying to make a long story short they shot a couple deer the day before, kid had to be back at school so we helped his dad skin the 2 deer. We were then invited in to have dinner with them, and they wouldn't even allow us to help clean the table.. Some great memories with some outstanding people.


----------

